# [ntfs -> reiserfs] convertire ? sans trop de risques ??

## 404_crazy

Salut,

Je vient de re-installer le systeme de mon serveur de données sous une gentoo, je re-plug alore mes disques et la je vois que mes disque son en NTFS car comme j'ai beaucoup de données je les avait laissait tel-quel pour gagné du temps, comme j'ai re-installé ma partie systeme je me suis it que c'était la bonne ocasion e passé vers du reiserfs.

Le probleme et que j'ai 4 disque de 500go bien remplit je ne peut donc que tés difficilement sauvgarder les données qui se trouve dessus je voudrait donc convertire ces partition vers reiserfs mais sans prendre trop de risques. Donc si une solution existe ca serait nikel.

merci d'avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Il n'y a pas de convertisseur-miracle, il faut faire des copies des données, puis reformater.

De mon côté, je ne vois pas le souci à utiliser NTFS sur Linux, surtout si ce sont des données susceptibles d'êtres lues par Windows  :Wink: 

Ma partition "Data, Download & Co" est en NTFS pour cette raison et ça roule avec ntfs-3g  :Smile: 

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Quote:*   

> De mon côté, je ne vois pas le souci à utiliser NTFS sur Linux, surtout si ce sont des données susceptibles d'êtres lues par Windows 
> 
> Ma partition "Data, Download & Co" est en NTFS pour cette raison et ça roule avec ntfs-3g 

 

Moi aussi mais comme j'ai trier un peut mes données sur ces disques je me suis rendu-compte que les temp de copie etait plutot longs donc je pensait a repasser en reiserfs.

 *Quote:*   

> Il n'y a pas de convertisseur-miracle, il faut faire des copies des données, puis reformater. 

 

Ok ba il faut donc que je me trouve un HDD de 500go pour faire mes sauvgardes  :Sad:  ca aura au moin l'avantage d'avoire un HDD en stock on ne sait jamais...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Reiserfs il est un peu fini non ? Avec le reiser4 mort et la maintenance du 3.6 qui fait chier les devels du noyau, l'avenir c'est néan.

Reste ext3 (très stable), jfs et xfs (je ne les conseillerait pas sur un système sans onduleur) et ext4 (le petit nouveau qui vient juste de larguer son suffixe -dev personne n'a testé ? Je croyais qu'on avais cojones sur ce forum) tout ça en attendant Btrfs et Tux3.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> et ext4 (le petit nouveau qui vient juste de larguer son suffixe -dev personne n'a testé ? Je croyais qu'on avais cojones sur ce forum) 

 

Hohé STP, si, et même bien monté avec un gros système bien RAID sans pilule bleue, non mais!  :Razz: 

Je tourne depuis quelques semaines en ext4 sans problème aucun (mais pas intensément). Mais pas encore joué avec guru-style (redimensionnement à chaud, etc).

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je tourne depuis quelques semaines en ext4 sans problème aucun (mais pas intensément). Mais pas encore joué avec guru-style (redimensionnement à chaud, etc).

 

Pareil ici, aucun problème depuis la migration en ext4 de partout.

Le resize à chaud ça marche aussi  :Wink:  Ca m'a servi pour ajouter un disque sur mon lvm sans souci (extrait de mon .bash_history) :

```
df -h

pvcreate /dev/sdb1

vgextend vgxwing /dev/sdb1

vgdisplay

lvextend -l +24448 /dev/mapper/vgxwing-home

resize2fs /dev/mapper/vgxwing-home

df -h
```

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet. 404_crazy, pour une partition de données, par expérience, je n'utiliserais pas reiserfs.

reiserfs c'est génial pour les petits fichiers (pour portage, j'ai pas encore vu mieux : gain en place disque et perfs excellentes). Mais pour des données, qui sont en général des fichiers conséquents, reiserfs va être plus consommateur de CPU que la concurrence lors des accès.

Perso, avant de passer en ext4, mes données étaient sur une partition xfs, qui est plutôt génial sur sa faible utilisation CPU lors des accès disques. Avec ext4, ça se vaut.

Et, ext3, c'est poubelle pour moi : c'est un énorme goulet d'étranglement en perfs. J'ai vachement apprécié ce matin, quand j'ai migré le / de ma machine du boulot de ext3 vers ext4 :

- copie du / en ext3 vers un backup ext4 => 30mins

- recopie du backup (ext4 pour ceux qui suivent pas) vers le nouveau / fraîchement formaté en ext4 => même pas 10mins

Les 2 partitions étant sur 2 disques SATA2 différents (mais de même modèle).

Conclusion : même en lecture, ext3 est à la ramasse. J'aurais au moins eu le temps de siroter des cafés  :Laughing: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso j'y suis pas encore passé mais j'ai une bonne excuse j'ai pas eu le net de 6 mois (problèmes d'argent).

Donc l'a déjà fallu tout mettre à jours et là je prévoit le gros morceau migration LVM + ext4.

----------

## 404_crazy

effectivement il est vraie que je n'avais pas pensé au petit nouveau EXT4 (je pense qu'il doit etre plutot stable) pour XFS ou JFS je ne les avais pas envisager car les coupure brutales ne sont vraiment pas bonnes, mais c'est vrai que j'atend avec impatience BTRFS.

----------

## Pixys

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Reiserfs il est un peu fini non ? Avec le reiser4 mort et la maintenance du 3.6 qui fait chier les devels du noyau, l'avenir c'est néan.
> 
> Reste ext3 (très stable), jfs et xfs (je ne les conseillerait pas sur un système sans onduleur) et ext4 (le petit nouveau qui vient juste de larguer son suffixe -dev personne n'a testé ? Je croyais qu'on avais cojones sur ce forum) tout ça en attendant Btrfs et Tux3.

 

Arrétez de dire que reiser4 est fini, tant qu'il y a des utilisateurs et des dev c'est pas fini, surtout sous GNU/Linux... quand à ext4, certes il fonctionne bien mais le seul avantage que je lui trouve par rapport à reiser4 c'est d'être dans le noyau ; tout ça pour dire qu'il ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard.

----------

## 404_crazy

c'est vrai que reiser4 fonctionne bien a mon gout mais le fait qu'il ne soit pas integré a kernel lui fait perdre de la credibilité / popularité  :Sad: 

aussi d'apré ce que j'ai put lire a droite a gauche reiser4 est toujours gourmand avec le proc.

----------

